# Cats - The Experience



## jazz lady

Last night, I went to see Cats at the France-Merrick Performance Arts Center at the Hippodrome in Baltimore.  It's a beautifully restored theater built in 1914 in downtown at the corner of Eutaw and Baltimore Streets, just a couple of blocks away from Ravens Stadium.

We left around 3:15, expecting to hit traffic, and hit NONE other than a brief slowdown merging onto I-97 and arrived around 5:15.  We parked about a block away in one of the many parking garages nearby and strolled the streets to the theater.  We were WAY early and popped into Starbucks across the street and sipped on yummy Cinnamon Dolce Lattes until the theater opened.  Dinner was at the small cafe in the building called The Hipp Place and was mucho yummy.  

We strolled around the lobby enjoying the sights and reading about the history of the theater, ignoring the overpriced souvenirs (I still have the t-shirt I bought about 15 years ago when I first saw the play) except for a program - a bargain at $10.    The doors finally opened at 7:30 and we found our seats in the second row and on the aisle.    We chatted with our friendly neighbors until the house lights dimmed a bit after 8.

The music swelled, the lights illuminated the stage, the fog machines created atmosphere, and some of the actors appeared in the audience from the side.  The action began on the stage as Cats began popping out of the various openings in the scenery for the grand first act.  Then something strange happened.  We began noticing lights and sirens from the back of the theater and an automated voice booming out.  The special effects had tripped the fire alarms in the building.  The stage manager stopped the show and told everyone to remain seated while they checked out the problem.  Twenty minutes later after assuring us it was a false alarm, they began the show again.  Less than a minute into it, the alarms go off again.  Again, the show was stopped, the house lights brought up, and they went to check the building out.  This delay lasted a good 35 minutes as the fire marshals tried to determine the cause.  Finally, the all clear was sounded, people returned to their seats, and they began the show again - this time for good - a good hour late.  

It is an awesome spectacle of music and dance.   It was incredible being so close to the stage, where you could see every detail but you had to dodge the occasional flying sweat and spit from the actors.  The first hour flew by, a shortened intermission, then the second half continued.  Everyone sat enthralled in their seat.  Alas, it was over too soon and we left around 11:15.  Then the next adventure began when trying to get out of the parking garage.  One harried attendant, broken/jammed exit gates, and dipsticks who didn't listen to the directions about paying BEFORE you got back into your car lead to a 20 minute wait trying to exit.  We finally got out and on the road, trying to find our way out of the city.  The street signs suck and I missed the turn onto Baltimore Street and went around the block, vainly trying to find more signs telling us how to get to 295.  By happy accident, the street I picked turned into 295 and we cruised home with very light traffic, but awful rain and fog along the way.  We finally pulled into the driveway just a little bit shy of 2 am.

If you ever get the chance to see Cats...GO!  The music from Andrew Lloyd Webber is incredible, the costumes and set design superb, and the talent of the dancers/singers was amazing.  The Hippodrome is spectacular with its beautiful restored interior with soaring painted ceilings and incredible architecture.  It's easy to get to and has ample parking close by.  Two thumbs way up.


----------



## MysticalMom

Wonderful post! 

I saw Cats years ago with my mom. I still remember the magic. Course it wasn't me that had to drive out of NY either.:shrug:

I'm going to see Wicked at The Kennedy Center Monday night. Can't wait!


----------



## bresamil

I've seen Cats several times and almost bought tickets for it again - the kids have always wanted to see it.  Unfortunately we were already "booked" with other things every night.  I hope it comes back around - possibly to National Theater, which is where I was able to catch it before.


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Wonderful post!


  Thank you.



> I saw Cats years ago with my mom. I still remember the magic. Course it wasn't me that had to drive out of NY either.:shrug:


It is magical.  I'm so glad I got to see it again.  I wouldn't want to drive out of NY either.  Baltimore was bad enough.  



> I'm going to see Wicked at The Kennedy Center Monday night. Can't wait!


You lucky dog!  That's supposed to be THE play to see and tickets are hard to come by.  I tried to find some with no luck and I wasn't going to pay the prices they wanted for them on eBay.  

RoseRed and I are going to see Les Miserables at the National Theater on Tuesday.  I can hardly wait.


----------



## jazz lady

bresamil said:
			
		

> I've seen Cats several times and almost bought tickets for it again - the kids have always wanted to see it.  Unfortunately we were already "booked" with other things every night.  I hope it comes back around - possibly to National Theater, which is where I was able to catch it before.


My sister gave us the tickets for Christmas, else I would never had known it was in town.  There were a bunch of kids in the audience and they all thoroughly enjoyed it.  The National Theatre is where I first saw Cats many moons ago.  It was just as phenomenal then as now.


----------



## jwwb2000

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> 
> It is magical.  I'm so glad I got to see it again.  I wouldn't want to drive out of NY either.  Baltimore was bad enough.
> 
> 
> You lucky dog!  That's supposed to be THE play to see and tickets are hard to come by.  I tried to find some with no luck and I wasn't going to pay the prices they wanted for them on eBay.
> 
> RoseRed and I are going to see *Les Miserables * at the National Theater on Tuesday.  I can hardly wait.



Now that show is AMAZING!!!  I got to see it when I was very young on a field trip.  We were allowed to go to the St Louis Theatre for it.  It was a show I will never forget!!

I do remember the show was on a rotating platform so the stage was constantly changing without any curtains closing!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> RoseRed and I are going to see Les Miserables at the National Theater on Tuesday.  I can hardly wait.


----------



## jazz lady

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Now that show is AMAZING!!!  I got to see it when I was very young on a field trip.  We were allowed to go to the St Louis Theatre for it.  It was a show I will never forget!!
> 
> I do remember the show was on a rotating platform so the stage was constantly changing without any curtains closing!



That sounds pretty cool.  I'm getting psyched to see it.  It's one of those things I've wanted to do for a LONG time and am finally doing it.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

>



  We still need to find a restaurant.


----------



## jwwb2000

jazz lady said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty cool.  I'm getting psyched to see it.  It's one of those things I've wanted to do for a LONG time and am finally doing it.



Make sure you visit the bathroom BEFORE the opening because you don't get another break for a LONG time and you really don't want to miss ANYTHING!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> We still need to find a restaurant.


:i'maslacker:  

I'll get it done, we still have a few days.


----------



## jazz lady

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Make sure you visit the bathroom BEFORE the opening because you don't get another break for a LONG time and you really don't want to miss ANYTHING!



I definitely don't want to miss ANY of it.  Good tip.    Once I get in my seat, I stay there come hell or high water...or fire alarms.


----------



## bresamil

RoseRed said:
			
		

> :i'maslacker:
> 
> I'll get it done, we still have a few days.


Isn't there an American Cafe right up the street?


----------



## Pete

bresamil said:
			
		

> Isn't there an American Cafe right up the street?


I am leaving now.


----------



## bresamil

Pete said:
			
		

> I am leaving now.


I am leaving in 8 minutes.


----------



## jwwb2000

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I definitely don't want to miss ANY of it.  Good tip.    Once I get in my seat, I stay there come hell or high water...or fire alarms.



You will enjoy it!!

Do you know the story of Jean ver Jean, Coset, Javert, ect?


----------



## jazz lady

bresamil said:
			
		

> Isn't there an American Cafe right up the street?



Yum.  I've been to the one in the Tyson's Corner area a few times although it's been a few years.  I don't even know if it's still there.


----------



## jazz lady

*Restaurants in the area from the National Theater web site...*

701 PENNSYLVANIA RESTAURANT - 202-393-0701 - 701 Penn Ave, NW - OT 
ACADIANA - 202-408-8848 - 901 New York Ave, NW; Enter on K at 9th
ARIA TRATTORIA - 202-312-1250 - 1300 Pennsylvania Ave., NW
BISTRO D'OC - 202-393-5444 - 518 10th street NW - 10th between E and F
BOMBAY CLUB - 202-659-3727 - 815 Connecticut Ave, NW 
BUTTERFIELD 9 - 202-289-8810 - 600 14th Street, NW
CAFE 1401 - 202-628-9100 - 14th and E Streets, NW 
CAPITOL CITY BREWING COMPANY - 202-628-2222 - 11th and H Streets, NW
CEIBA - 202-393-3983 - 14th and G Streets, NW - OT
CHEF GEOFF'S DOWNTOWN - 202-464-4461 - 13th bet E & F across from Warner - OT
DC COAST - 202-216-5988 -14th and K Streets, NW - OT
DEAN AND DeLUCA EXPRESSO - 202-296-4327 - 1299 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
ELEPHANT & CASTLE - 202-347-7707 - Pennsylvania and 12th Street, NW
ELLA'S WOOD FIRED PIZZA - 202-638-3434 - 900 F St, NW - 9th bet F & G Sts
FINEMONDO Italian Country Kitchen - 202-737-3100 - 1319 F Street, NW
HARD ROCK CAFE - 202-737-7625 - 999 E Street, NW
HOTEL HARRINGTON - HARRY'S and OLLIE'S TROLLEY - 202-628-8140 - E Street between 11th and 12th Streets
HOTEL WASHINGTON ROOFTOP TERRACE - 202-638-5900 - 15th St & Pennsylvania Ave, NW 
JOHN HARVARD'S BREW HOUSE - 202-783-2739 - 1229 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
J.W. MARRIOTT HOTEL - 202-393-2000 - 14th and E Streets, NW
LES HALLES - 202-347-6848 - between 12th & 13th Streets on Pennsylvania Ave, NW
McCORMICK & SCHMICK'S - 202-347-1500 - 600 13th Street, NW
McCORMICK & SCHMICK'S - 202-639-9330 - 901 F St., NW - at 9th St
McDONALD'S - Fast Food - 13th and F Streets, NW
OCCIDENTAL GRILL - 202-783-1475 - 1475 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
OCEANAIRE SEAFOOD ROOM - 202-347-2277 - 1201 F Street, NW 
OLD EBBITT GRILL - 202-347-4800 - 675 15th Street, NW - OT
OLD POST OFFICE PAVILION FOOD COURT - 12th and Pennsylvania Avenue, NW
ORTANIQUE - 202-393-0975 - 730 11th Street, NW
OVAL ROOM - 202-463-8700 - 800 Connecticut Ave, NW - OT
RED SAGE - 202-638-4444 - 605 14th Street, NW - OT
REEVES RESTAURANT & BAKERY - 202-628-6350 - 1306 G Street, NW
REAGAN BUILDING FOOD COURT- On Pennsylvania Ave across from the National
SIGNATURES - 202-628-5900 - 801 Pennsylvania NW
SHOPS AT NATIONAL PLACE FOOD COURT - UNDER RENOVATION - Enter 13th and F, NW
TEN PENH - 10th & Pennsylvania Avenue, NW - OT
TOSCA - 202 367-1990 -1112 F Street, NW - OT
WILLARD ROOM - 202-628-9100 - 14th and E Streets, NW

Any recommendations?  I've heard Red Sage is very good.


----------



## bresamil

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Yum.  I've been to the one in the Tyson's Corner area a few times although it's been a few years.  I don't even know if it's still there.


I could swear that's where we went right after the show, the first time I saw Cats. A block up or so.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Any recommendations?  I've heard Red Sage is very good.



If Red Sage is the TexMex place I ate at before, I was not impressed.  I think that Signatures is going under new management.  I have to go get the Bug and get her to dance.  I'll be back...


----------



## jazz lady

bresamil said:
			
		

> I could swear that's where we went right after the show, the first time I saw Cats. A block up or so.



It's been a long time since I saw Cats there.  We didn't eat in the area - we went to a Greek Festival and pigged out.    Greek Festival, Cats at the National Theater, then to Blues Alley to see Dizzy Gillespie.  It was a heck of a day.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> If Red Sage is the TexMex place I ate at before, I was not impressed.  I think that Signatures is going under new management.  I have to go get the Bug and get her to dance.  I'll be back...



  Then scratch that one off the list.  We'll discuss the other restaurants while you're gone.


----------



## jazz lady

bresamil said:
			
		

> I could swear that's where we went right after the show, the first time I saw Cats. A block up or so.



I don't see one listed on their locations from their web site.  Sure it wasn't the Hard Rock Cafe?  :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

Hard Rock Cafe is by Ford's Theatre.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> :i'maslacker:
> 
> I'll get it done, we still have a few days.


----------



## bresamil

jazz lady said:
			
		

>


Old Ebbitts Grill was good last time I was there. :shrug:

I've heard good things about the Occidental Grill also, but never been.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

>



Doing it right now.  I picked up the Washingtonian magazine at the store today.  Big article of the Top 100 restaurants


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Doing it right now.  I picked up the Washingtonian magazine at the store today.  Big article of the Top 100 restaurants



   What time do you want to leave tomorrow?  I've got to take the afternoon off from work.


----------



## jazz lady

bresamil said:
			
		

> Old Ebbitts Grill was good last time I was there. :shrug:
> 
> I've heard good things about the Occidental Grill also, but never been.



Old Ebbitts Grill is on the envelope for the tickets.  It's only about a block away.  I don't know anything about the Occidental Grill.  Asian food I imagine.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What time do you want to leave tomorrow?  I've got to take the afternoon off from work.



Probably about 430 would be good, right?  Get us there by 6, have dinner, then show at 8, right?

DC Coast, Oceanaire & Tosca are all on the list, and pretty darn expensive.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Old Ebbitts Grill is on the envelope for the tickets.  It's only about a block away.  I don't know anything about the Occidental Grill.  Asian food I imagine.


http://www.occidentaldc.com/food-dinner.php


----------



## RoseRed

I have eaten at the Willard and it was most excellent.  Not cheap though.


----------



## RoseRed

http://www.dccoast.com/  This sounds good.  What say you?


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Probably about 430 would be good, right?  Get us there by 6, have dinner, then show at 8, right?


Works for me.  



> DC Coast, Oceanaire & Tosca are all on the list, and pretty darn expensive.


As was the Willard Room.   

I peeked at Tosca's menu.    Oceanaire didn't list prices on their menu.    DC Coast was  and  as well as  ...


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> http://www.dccoast.com/  This sounds good.  What say you?



  You were posting as the same time I was looking at it.  It won hands down.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> http://www.dccoast.com/  This sounds good.  What say you?



Reservations for 6:00 PM tomorrow have been made.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You were posting as the same time I was looking at it.  It won hands down.



Reservations have been made for 6pm!


----------



## RoseRed

Now we have two reservations!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Now we have two reservations!



  Okay, who wants to cancel theirs?


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Okay, who wants to cancel theirs?


I will.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I will.



TY


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> TY


Done!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Done!



  I've got tickets, dinner reservations, directions, a full tank of gas in the car, and $$$.  I think we're set.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I've got tickets, dinner reservations, directions, a full tank of gas in the car, and $$$.  I think we're set.


----------



## kwillia

And this concludes part one of our two part episode of "Lucy and Ethel Catch a Show".


----------



## Kyle

Change the channel.


----------



## Bustem' Down

kwillia said:
			
		

> And this concludes part one of our two part episode of "Lucy and Ethel Catch a Show".


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> And this concludes part one of our two part episode of "Lucy and Ethel Catch a Show".





  Just wait until you catch part two: "Lucy and Ethel in The Big City"


----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:
			
		

> Change the channel.



At least it's not a rerun.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Just wait until you catch part two: "Lucy and Ethel in The Big City"


----------



## camily

I've seen Cats and Les Mis and they were both excellent! I would love to go again!


----------



## MysticalMom

[QUOTE/]You lucky dog!  That's supposed to be THE play to see and tickets are hard to come by.  I tried to find some with no luck and I wasn't going to pay the prices they wanted for them on eBay.  [/QUOTE]

Well Jazzy. I didn't go. The girl who got the tickets for us (months ago) and was renting the limo, called at quarter to 6 ( we were supposed to leave at 4:30 and were in a panic) and said she couldn't find them. Bullshiat! Somethings fishy. B and I were all gussied up and ready to go. He even took the night off for me and he NEVER does that! She now owes me $150 bucks that I'll strangle out of her if I have to.

Anyway..I WAS upset, crying even. But we decided to go see it on Broadway and I'm better now. Just have to figure out when. The Gershwin never sells out anymore, and besides, NY shopping is GREAT! 

Les Mis! Oh you lucky girls!!!!


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Well Jazzy. I didn't go. The girl who got the tickets for us (months ago) and was renting the limo, called at quarter to 6 ( we were supposed to leave at 4:30 and were in a panic) and said she couldn't find them. Bullshiat! Somethings fishy. B and I were all gussied up and ready to go. He even took the night off for me and he NEVER does that! She now owes me $150 bucks that I'll strangle out of her if I have to.


That totally SUCKS.  



> Anyway..I WAS upset, crying even. But we decided to go see it on Broadway and I'm better now. Just have to figure out when. The Gershwin never sells out anymore, and besides, NY shopping is GREAT!


Please, please, PLEASE take me with you.   I've always wanted to see a play on Broadway and do some NY shopping again.  



> Les Mis! Oh you lucky girls!!!!


I'm so excited I don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight.


----------



## MysticalMom

Jazzy. If you're serious lets plan a trip!


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Jazzy. If you're serious lets plan a trip!



Believe me, I'm serious.  Let's do it!


----------



## MysticalMom

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Believe me, I'm serious.  Let's do it!



Ok you have your people call my people and we'll set it up.    

I am going to watch some TV with B (besides my big azz hurts in this awful wooden chair) but first thing in a.m. We can start deciding when etc.

http://www.wickedthemusical.com/tickets.htm

:jumpingupanddownexcited:


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Ok you have your people call my people and we'll set it up.


My people is me, myself, and I.  



> I am going to watch some TV with B (besides my big azz hurts in this awful wooden chair) but first thing in a.m. We can start deciding when etc.


Sounds like a plan!  



> http://www.wickedthemusical.com/tickets.htm
> 
> :jumpingupanddownexcited:


  This will be AWESOME!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> My people is me, myself, and I.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> 
> This will be AWESOME!



Details?  I am interested too!


----------



## camily

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Details?  I am interested too!


  Hi guys. I like to shop and go to musicals. :shrug:


----------



## MysticalMom

OK you guys. Sounds like it's going to be a party. 

When? I can only do weekends...but it really doesn't matter which one. I just need enough advance notice to make arrangements for the kids.

We need to decided on a date and see if we can enough tickets for that night. And hotel etc etc. 

And...... I Might not be the best choice for trip planner. Trust me.


----------



## jazz lady

Definitely sounds like a party.    I can plan it - I'm good at that.  

I looked last night at several weekends for tickets and didn't find anything that wasn't sold out.     I'll search more later this week and figure out when we can go.  I'll need a head count of everyone who wants to go, so speak up now or be left out.


----------



## bresamil

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Definitely sounds like a party.    I can plan it - I'm good at that.
> 
> I looked last night at several weekends for tickets and didn't find anything that wasn't sold out.     I'll search more later this week and figure out when we can go.  I'll need a head count of everyone who wants to go, so speak up now or be left out.


  Depending on the weekend (kiddies) I'd love to hit New York for a Broadway show.


----------



## RoseRed

bresamil said:
			
		

> Depending on the weekend (kiddies) I'd love to hit New York for a Broadway show.


----------



## jazz lady

*The "who wants to go" list...*

Mystical Mom
jazz lady
RoseRed
bresamil
camily


I'll update this as folks pipe up...


----------



## MysticalMom

I can find plenty of premium tickets...but none of the cheaper tickets. I don't care. I'm gonna see this if it kills me. I'll pay the 300 and figure out how to pay the extra credit card payment later. But some aren't that crazy so It might be months before we can go, but I'm going one way or another. When we find enough tickets in a group we have to get it all together snatch them up! I don't mind putting them all on my card as long as I have the cash up front.

I can not wait for this. I was so upset last night. I'm not a cryer ( shut up Tigerlilly ) but I was sooooooo upset last night I couldn't help but sob my heart out. I know I know..some say it's just a play. But I had been REALLY really looking forard to it. I'm feeling much better now. 

And guess what? The biatch who owes me my ticket money back won't answer her door ro take my calls. Imagine that.


----------



## camily

Which play was it?
What a biotch. Give me her number and I'll give her a call for you.


----------



## MysticalMom

camily said:
			
		

> Which play was it?
> What a biotch. Give me her number and I'll give her a call for you.



Wicked. At the Kennedy Center. And I'll get my money back if I have to break down her door to get it.


----------



## RoseRed

$300.00 a ticket is to rich for my pocketbook.


----------



## MysticalMom

RoseRed said:
			
		

> $300.00 a ticket is to rich for my pocketbook.



Not all the tickets are that much. We just have to find a night they arent sold out of all the cheaper seats.


----------



## RoseRed

*Les Mis - Part Deux*

We had a most excellent time!  Dinner was fab and the show was outstanding and the company was great.

Thanks Jazzy!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> We had a most excellent time!  Dinner was fab and the show was outstanding and the company was great.


  It was all I hoped it would be and more.  



> Thanks Jazzy!


You're very welcome.


----------



## MysticalMom

And you didn't even lose your tickets. :stillpouting:

I am sooooo jealous and want to hear all about it!


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> And you didn't even lose your tickets. :stillpouting:


And didn't get lost in the city.   



> I am sooooo jealous and want to hear all about it!


Tomorrow.  I've got to go to bed and get at least 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> And didn't get lost in the city.



You're welcome.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You're welcome.



Teamwork


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Teamwork



Absafrigginlutely!

We need to go back there for dinner so I can have your dessert next time.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Absafrigginlutely!
> 
> We need to go back there for dinner so I can have your dessert next time.



My dessert was mucho good.    But I loved the look on your face when you saw that little teeny coffee cup with the creme brulee in it.    And your efforts at cutting the beignets.


----------



## MysticalMom

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Tomorrow. I've got to go to bed and get at least 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## jwwb2000

jazz lady said:
			
		

> My dessert was mucho good.    But I loved the look on your face when you saw that little teeny coffee cup with the creme brulee in it.    And your efforts at cutting the beignets.



beignets


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> My dessert was mucho good.    But I loved the look on your face when you saw that little teeny coffee cup with the creme brulee in it.    And your efforts at cutting the beignets.


  

But my Cafe Au Lait creme brulee was better than yours.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


But that's part of your charm.  



> But my Cafe Au Lait creme brulee was better than yours.


Yeah, all two spoonfuls of it.  



			
				MysticalMom said:
			
		

>


Sorry, just way busy today and tonight is darts night.  Maybe later if I can stay awake that long.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> But that's part of your charm.
> 
> 
> Yeah, all two spoonfuls of it.






I got every last morsel of it!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I got every last morsel of it!



You DO have a very talented tongue.


----------



## MysticalMom

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Sorry, just way busy today and tonight is darts night.  Maybe later if I can stay awake that long.



After I got all impatient on ya I had to leave anyway. 

Take your time sweetie.


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> After I got all impatient on ya I had to leave anyway.
> 
> Take your time sweetie.



Thanks.    Not going to happen tonight, that's for sure.  I can barely keep my eyes open right now.


----------



## MysticalMom

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Thanks.    Not going to happen tonight, that's for sure.  I can barely keep my eyes open right now.



Me either. I'm going to bed early...like right now.


----------



## jazz lady

*Lucy and Ethel in The Big City - Part I - The Meal*

An uneventful trip up the road into DC spent chatting about everything under the sun.  We parked in the garage and walked the 6 blocks to the restaurant.  DC Coast is beautifully decorated in what I can best describe as an Art Nouvelle style.  Very beautiful with soaring ceilings and luscious furnishings and artwork.   After being seated and ordering drinks, a basket of the most delicious sourdough bread was delivered to the table.  It was the perfect complement to the glasses of Heitz Cellars Chardonnay we were sipping on.  I ordered one of the nightly specials, which was Crispy Fried Peanut-encrusted Tilapia with Calamari and a Vegetable Medley.  RoseRed ordered the Mushroom Crusted Halibut with Portobello Mushroom, Truffled Potatoes and Porcini Broth.  We sampled each others dishes and both were absolutely delicious.  

Dessert for me was the Apple Butter Creme Brulee with Cinnamon Toast Croutons, while RoseRed ordered the Warm "New Orleans" Style Beignets with Cafe Au Lait Crème Brulee.  The look on RoseRed’s face was priceless as a dish of mini beignets and a small coffee cup with the crème brulee was set in front of her.  It was NOT what she was expecting, although it was totally scrumptious.  Note to everyone: you cannot cut a beignet in half.    My Crème Brulee was absolutely heavenly, although the Crouton it was served with was different and not what I was expecting.  It was a crispy wafer of almost unsweetened chocolate lightly salted and served with a dollop of sweet orange marmalade.  Ahhhh...absolute heaven.  

Then came the bill.    I was expecting to spend that much as was RoseRed, but I was thankful I only had ONE glass of wine as I could have bought a nice bottle for that price.    But it was a beautiful wine with strong oak overtures and it was the wonderful sipping it over the entire meal.  All in all, a stellar dining experience.  

Coming soon...Lucy and Ethel in The Big City - Part II - On To The Show We Go...


----------



## RoseRed

Dinner was devine!


----------



## MysticalMom

jazz lady said:
			
		

> An uneventful trip up the road into DC spent chatting about everything under the sun.  We parked in the garage and walked the 6 blocks to the restaurant.  DC Coast is beautifully decorated in what I can best describe as an Art Nouvelle style.  Very beautiful with soaring ceilings and luscious furnishings and artwork.   After being seated and ordering drinks, a basket of the most delicious sourdough bread was delivered to the table.  It was the perfect complement to the glasses of Heitz Cellars Chardonnay we were sipping on.  I ordered one of the nightly specials, which was Crispy Fried Peanut-encrusted Tilapia with Calamari and a Vegetable Medley.  RoseRed ordered the Mushroom Crusted Halibut with Portobello Mushroom, Truffled Potatoes and Porcini Broth.  We sampled each others dishes and both were absolutely delicious.
> 
> Dessert for me was the Apple Butter Creme Brulee with Cinnamon Toast Croutons, while RoseRed ordered the Warm "New Orleans" Style Beignets with Cafe Au Lait Crème Brulee.  The look on RoseRed’s face was priceless as a dish of mini beignets and a small coffee cup with the crème brulee was set in front of her.  It was NOT what she was expecting, although it was totally scrumptious.  Note to everyone: you cannot cut a beignet in half.    My Crème Brulee was absolutely heavenly, although the Crouton it was served with was different and not what I was expecting.  It was a crispy wafer of almost unsweetened chocolate lightly salted and served with a dollop of sweet orange marmalade.  Ahhhh...absolute heaven.
> 
> Then came the bill.    I was expecting to spend that much as was RoseRed, but I was thankful I only had ONE glass of wine as I could have bought a nice bottle for that price.    But it was a beautiful wine with strong oak overtures and it was the wonderful sipping it over the entire meal.  All in all, a stellar dining experience.
> 
> Coming soon...Lucy and Ethel in The Big City - Part II - On To The Show We Go...



I'm hungry now. Sounds lovely.


----------



## RoseRed

I just got the email for presale tickets for Spamalot.


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> I'm hungry now. Sounds lovely.



It was very lovely.  I'm ready to go back now.


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I just got the email for presale tickets for Spamalot.



I got that, too.    I think it said tix don't go on sale until 2/24, correct?


----------



## RoseRed

On Sale February 26


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> On Sale February 26



  Let's just make it a weekend this time.  My poor body can't take it during the week.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Let's just make it a weekend this time.  My poor body can't take it during the week.


Agreed!


----------



## outofkash

*Awesome!*



			
				jazz lady said:
			
		

> Last night, I went to see Cats at the France-Merrick Performance Arts Center at the Hippodrome in Baltimore.  It's a beautifully restored theater built in 1914 in downtown at the corner of Eutaw and Baltimore Streets, just a couple of blocks away from Ravens Stadium.
> 
> We left around 3:15, expecting to hit traffic, and hit NONE other than a brief slowdown merging onto I-97 and arrived around 5:15.  We parked about a block away in one of the many parking garages nearby and strolled the streets to the theater.  We were WAY early and popped into Starbucks across the street and sipped on yummy Cinnamon Dolce Lattes until the theater opened.  Dinner was at the small cafe in the building called The Hipp Place and was mucho yummy.
> 
> We strolled around the lobby enjoying the sights and reading about the history of the theater, ignoring the overpriced souvenirs (I still have the t-shirt I bought about 15 years ago when I first saw the play) except for a program - a bargain at $10.    The doors finally opened at 7:30 and we found our seats in the second row and on the aisle.    We chatted with our friendly neighbors until the house lights dimmed a bit after 8.
> 
> The music swelled, the lights illuminated the stage, the fog machines created atmosphere, and some of the actors appeared in the audience from the side.  The action began on the stage as Cats began popping out of the various openings in the scenery for the grand first act.  Then something strange happened.  We began noticing lights and sirens from the back of the theater and an automated voice booming out.  The special effects had tripped the fire alarms in the building.  The stage manager stopped the show and told everyone to remain seated while they checked out the problem.  Twenty minutes later after assuring us it was a false alarm, they began the show again.  Less than a minute into it, the alarms go off again.  Again, the show was stopped, the house lights brought up, and they went to check the building out.  This delay lasted a good 35 minutes as the fire marshals tried to determine the cause.  Finally, the all clear was sounded, people returned to their seats, and they began the show again - this time for good - a good hour late.
> 
> It is an awesome spectacle of music and dance.   It was incredible being so close to the stage, where you could see every detail but you had to dodge the occasional flying sweat and spit from the actors.  The first hour flew by, a shortened intermission, then the second half continued.  Everyone sat enthralled in their seat.  Alas, it was over too soon and we left around 11:15.  Then the next adventure began when trying to get out of the parking garage.  One harried attendant, broken/jammed exit gates, and dipsticks who didn't listen to the directions about paying BEFORE you got back into your car lead to a 20 minute wait trying to exit.  We finally got out and on the road, trying to find our way out of the city.  The street signs suck and I missed the turn onto Baltimore Street and went around the block, vainly trying to find more signs telling us how to get to 295.  By happy accident, the street I picked turned into 295 and we cruised home with very light traffic, but awful rain and fog along the way.  We finally pulled into the driveway just a little bit shy of 2 am.
> 
> If you ever get the chance to see Cats...GO!  The music from Andrew Lloyd Webber is incredible, the costumes and set design superb, and the talent of the dancers/singers was amazing.  The Hippodrome is spectacular with its beautiful restored interior with soaring painted ceilings and incredible architecture.  It's easy to get to and has ample parking close by.  Two thumbs way up.



GLAD YOU HAD SUCH A GREAT TIME!    HOW IN THE WORLD DID YOU GET TICKETS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLOSE TO THE STAGE?  IT MUST HAVE BEEN JUST SPECTACULAR! 

SOMEONE MUST HAVE PULLED SOME STRINGS OR PLANNED WAY IN ADVANCE WHAT SHE WAS GOING TO GIVE HER MOM AND SISTER FOR CHRISTMAS!  

WANT TO GO SEE JOSEPH AND THE AMAZING TECHICOLOR DREAMCOAT?


----------



## RoseRed

outofkash said:
			
		

> WANT TO GO SEE JOSEPH AND THE AMAZING TECHICOLOR DREAMCOAT?



Next show we plan to see is Spamalot.


----------



## jazz lady

outofkash said:
			
		

> GLAD YOU HAD SUCH A GREAT TIME!    HOW IN THE WORLD DID YOU GET TICKETS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO CLOSE TO THE STAGE?  IT MUST HAVE BEEN JUST SPECTACULAR!
> 
> SOMEONE MUST HAVE PULLED SOME STRINGS OR PLANNED WAY IN ADVANCE WHAT SHE WAS GOING TO GIVE HER MOM AND SISTER FOR CHRISTMAS!


  It was spectacular and you know it.  Thanks again for such an awesome present.    And yes, I saw you bought the tickets back in July, brat.  



> WANT TO GO SEE JOSEPH AND THE AMAZING TECHICOLOR DREAMCOAT?


Any time!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Next show we plan to see is Spamalot.


----------



## jazz lady

outofkash said:
			
		

> WANT TO GO SEE JOSEPH AND THE AMAZING TECHICOLOR DREAMCOAT?



Looks like I'm going to go see this with my sister on February 1st.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm going to go see this with my sister on February 1st.


Jazzy... Ma and sis said you are going to LOVE IT! Two thumbs up!  

Oh yeah... they both also said Joseph had a 6-pack and thighs to die for...


----------



## camily

We went out and bought the Cats dvd today. The kids are watching it over and over again!


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> Jazzy... Ma and sis said you are going to LOVE IT! Two thumbs up!


  Come on Wednesday night!  



> Oh yeah... they both also said Joseph had a 6-pack and thighs to die for...


  I hope these are second row tickets, too.  leasepleaseplease:


----------



## jazz lady

camily said:
			
		

> We went out and bought the Cats dvd today. The kids are watching it over and over again!


It's a spectacular show, even on DVD.  The music is wonderful and the singing/dancing just amazing.


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm going to go see this with my sister on February 1st.



   Well worth the drive!  Joseph and The Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat was simply...well...AMAZING.  Dancing golfers, Elvis, disco...you name it, it was in there.  I think I'm going to have some amazing technicolor dreams tonight for sure.  

And K...Joseph and his six-pack...


----------

